# I might have to rehome my 4 girls - Castlegar, BC



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Soo... I haven't really been active lately, and here's why.

Last month, I had my boyfriend from the USA visiting until the 10th of this month. We've been going through a lot of problems because of the distance (he lives in Vegas and I live in BC) and so it was extremely hard on me when he left. I've been having a hard time eating, severe exhaustion, constant headache, and a hard time focusing... Depression is something I've dealt with before, I was on anti depressants (mirtazapine) for about two years on and off before I realized they were just making things worse and I weaned myself off of them... 

On the 13th I woke up at about 4PM with severe pain in my left side and blood in my urine and rushed to the hospital and was diagnosed with kidney stones (I'm only 18) and was told to come back for ultrasounds at a later date if they didn't pass on their own. I spent the next night vomiting uncontrollably and with a high fever for about 6 hours straight .... and I've been feeling incredibly sick and frail ever since. 

On top of that cake, I've been given a three month warning by my mother to move out or I'll be removed by force because my child support is ending in January and my mother can't afford to have me living here.. or something like that. I've been looking at a few apartments in town, and none of them I have checked out so far in my budget will let me take all of my rats with me. I've found a couple places that will let me take three of them, but even that was a stretch and not really where I wanted to be living anyways. I'm considering moving to the USA with my boyfriend but I don't know if I'll be able to get a visa or other entrance to stay there long enough. If I do that, I won't be able to take any of them.

I'm struggling severely with money, being a high school drop out and unemployed and unable to drive, I'm having a really hard time finding a sufficient job to pay rent on top of additional costs like my rats... I'm trying my hardest to keep them but it seems like I'm going to have to shrink my family and downgrade my cage. I have a big enough cage to house my two boys for now, but no more than that. I feel really terrible but I really have no other choice... I have to put myself before them right now. 

I'm thinking about rehoming my girls... I have a friend who might be interested in taking them, though I would first like to offer them back to Ema (their breeder) if she would like me to return them. If anyone in my area is interested, please let me know. These sisters are incredibly well bonded and I would really not like to let them go individually. Pairs would be fine with me. I can't travel very far (POSSIBLY to the Okanagan or east Kootenays) so I would prefer local pickup but I'll do what I can to get them to the right home.

Anything you might want to know about these girls can be found in my thread here. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Rylee, I'm really sorry to hear what you've been going through lately, must be really hard for you. It does sound like you need to take some time for yourself and your health. If I can help in any way or if you just need to chat, email me [email protected]

My home is open for all of your rats, if needed ...whether that be permanently, or a long term foster. If your friend that wants to take them, can provide them with a good home and is willing to keep me updated, I could switch the adoption papers to her name. If they did come to me, I can keep you updated, and they would not be split up.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

Rylee im sorry to hear things have been tough for you and i hope things improve soon and i wish you all the best.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Ema  I'm actually looking into moving to Kelowna, but with school starting in September everything is so expensive  I've found a few places that looked nice and then.. imagine that... no pets : I have enough money in savings to live comfortably for probably a year but I'd hope to be finishing school and working by then :-\ Maybe I'll take a trip up there in a few weeks and check some cheap places to rent that would let me bring my rats. I'll let you know. I won't be moving out for a while, but I thought I'd put this out in advance just in case.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Rylee im extremely sorry 

I hope you find a place to bring your ratties with you.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah its really hard to find a place that allows pets in Kelowna, let alone a small colony of rats! Some landlords are more lenient if you are able to put an extra pet damage deposit down, and obviously tell them they are litter trained, and don't leave their cages lol. If I can help out in any way let me know, I'd be glad to! :] 

I've been checking castanet and have seen a few that say pet friendly and are an okay price. I'm looking for a new place as well.

How are you feeling in yourself anyways? Must be hard having your boyfriend live so far away!


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I can kind of relate because my husband (bf at the time) lived in Canada and I was in Texas, it's so hard to be away from someone you love so much. I wish you the best of luck and hope that you can find a place that allows rats!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

So I'm moving in with my dad's girlfriend temporarily until I can finish high school and find my own place in Kelowna or elsewhere. She likes the rats and says I can keep them as long as they don't make too much noise or smell (which I know they don't) so I'm confident I'll be able to keep them here  I might consider moving to the USA, though I'd do everything I could to bring them with me. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am glad to hear it's working out for you 
I myself, got a stroke of luck. my BFs mom loves animals, and offered to take care of some of my rats to make it easier for me.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats great to hear, but if you do need help with anything just let me know. And anytime your in kelowna, look me up


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ugh spoke too soon it seems  I guess she didn't realize I had 6 rats and split genders, so... I can keep three. I don't want to split up the sisters... so ema I might need you to foster them until I move into my own place hopefully in the spring. I'm really sorry. if you do take them though I will be sure to give you all their stuff as I don't think the boys will need it all. but I was wondering what you though of me taking one more boy from you... miles is on a rapid decline, losing fur and weight and movement in his hind legs... and I really don't want to leave Leno by himself. :/ it's been hard enough seeing Leno wanting to be bouncy and playful and miles unable to play with him . it's not at all that I'm unable to care for them, its just her rules and I either gotta live with them or find somewhere else to live... which I can't afford at the moment.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Of course, that won't be a problem. I can foster them for how ever long is needed and keep you updated on their errands! How far are you able to transport them? And when did you want me to take them?

I think taking another boy would be a great idea so Leno has someone he can rough house with. I can keep you up dated on my up and coming litter if you would like, or were you wanting an adult around Leno's age? I'm sorry to hear about Miles decline, I do hope your sweet boy is just bluffing and has many many more months left in him. I'll be rooting for him! 

I have not been on the computer much lately, so only just read your other thread about Leno nipping you. Is it just in the cage? And is it aggression? We had a similar issue with one of his brothers Mojo he got cage aggressive when he went to a foster home for a little while - we think the move unsettled him or the cage we sent with him was too small. But we worked with him and he made a full turn around within a few weeks. One of the other brothers Whiskey (red eyes) is a little skittish as well, hes fine with his mommy but still timid with strangers. Can you let me know more details for my records please.

Hope all is well with you, take care!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ema-leigh said:


> Of course, that won't be a problem. I can foster them for how ever long is needed and keep you updated on their errands! How far are you able to transport them? And when did you want me to take them?
> 
> I think taking another boy would be a great idea so Leno has someone he can rough house with. I can keep you up dated on my up and coming litter if you would like, or were you wanting an adult around Leno's age? I'm sorry to hear about Miles decline, I do hope your sweet boy is just bluffing and has many many more months left in him. I'll be rooting for him!
> 
> ...


i'll be going through kelowna at the end of the month to visit my grandma in penticton, i'll let you know when i know exactly what day  thanks so much.

it's strange. you can reach in the cage and put your hand near him and he's fine. but touch him lightly or try to scratch him and he'll turn around and place his teeth on you. it hurts and breaks the skin but it's not the puffing up and lunging aggressive bite that i know. he doesn't like his back being touched at all while he's in the cage, but if i scoop him up under the belly he is just fine and when i get him out he is totally fine to sit and be scratched. he still isn't fond of human affection but he tolerates it. he's come a long way from how skittish he used to be.

i don't mind at all taking an older boy, if you still have leno's brother ( i couldn't tell on your site) i'm sure he would like that, or any other foster/rescue/anyone else you might have around haha


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry if I missed it, but would you consider selling your FN? I've been looking to upgrade soon, and as long as you break it down first I could probably arrange pickup in Castlegar. Depending on the timing I might be able to help transport your girls, too.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay, well I don't drive so try give me a bit of notice so I can try sort something out around my boyfriends work schedule as he will have to drive me to pick them up. I will PM you for more details. 

I had been thinking about placing my boy Finnigan in a new home, but I am not sure he would be an ideal placement for Leno or Miles. He is 9 months old. Finnigan likes to rough house, and my other boys scream.. but he never draws blood or even leaves accidental scratches. I had always figured no blood, no foul.... but I have decided not to breed him anyway due to this behavior (and the unexplained behavior issues with Leno's litter, who are related to Finnigan 25%). He was born here and is as sweet as pie. He comes when called, is litter trained and never ever offered to bite or showed any aggression towards anyone. I can even reach in and separate them when they are rough housing with my hand. That being said, I would recommend you got a baby for the smoothest introductions possible - for Miles sake. Because of the age of Leno and Finnigan I think introductions would be possible, but take a few weeks and Finnigan might want to rough and tumble with Miles and bug him a bit. 

All of Leno's siblings have been adopted now. Whiskey and Kahula were skittish for the first month they were in their new home, but now they are really sweet and licky and come when called. Poor Mojo got a butchered neuter and ended retaining both testicles, although he is likely infertile. He did have cage aggression, so I placed him with a friend of mine who is experienced with rats and hes made lots of improvement, so she ended up adopting him. Did Leno start the behavior when he got his hormones? Does doing the 'eee' noise deter him at all? How are the girls temperaments?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Nekopan, if my girls can go at the same time as the cage, then yes I can sell it  But I don't have any cage suitable for the 4 of them for living in if I sell the FN first. I just pressure washed it yesterday so it's nice and clean. It is missing a wheel though, but I would assume it would be very easily replaced by Midwest lol. The whole thing is covered in 1/2" galvanized hardware cloth. It's still in good condition because my ratties don't pee on the bars, but it might need replaced in the future because it does absorb the urine. The whole thing is open for the girls right now and I've got the boys temporarily in a bird cage. I'm going to look into buying a cage that would be suitable for apartment living, probably 4 male rats max. Maybe a Martin's cage, haven't decided yet. I'll look at my options once I have money to invest lol.

Finnigan sounds like quite the character, haha  I think there's still some energy left in Miles, it's just his age and condition catching up with him. He and Leno do have their playfights but a big majority of their time is spent cuddling in the hammock or hut - they're rarely ever apart and even more rarely fight. I've never had to separate them since they've been together after their flawless introduction.

It does seem to be a more recent thing with Leno - he was never really a fan of human attention but he never had put his teeth on me until recently, and like I said, it's only been while he's in the cage. Eeping has been useless so far. If he puts his teeth on me I try not to pull my hand back and just wait until he realizes I'm not a threat and releases lol. I'm going to attempt to give him extra attention in the next while and see if I can't change it  

The girls are something else lol... They all have their own personalities, and their hierarchy is very confusing... I've yet to find one dominant girl. They really love playing with people, they love to chase and wrestle with hands and play peek a boo, and they also love to be on shoulders and love my hair, but they have always been wary of being grabbed and picked up - they will sit and let you scratch them but as soon as you try to grab them they will run away and then bounce back wanting to play lol. If I make a clicking/kissing noise they will run up to the doors and desperately try to find me lol it's quite cute.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would like to buy the FN so I keep the girls together during QT if thats okay. I would imagine they are really well bonded and I think they would adjust best if kept together. 

Finnigan's a sweetheart, he loves exploring and coming out for a cuddle. He does go puffy when he meets new boys and likes to sniff them lots but hes not aggressive. Hes just kind of in their face lol. 
I do the kissy/clicking noises as well to call all of my rats - especially the babies so they don't get used to be calling a certain name. 

The girls sound fun :]


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Jaguar said:


> Soo... I haven't really been active lately, and here's why.
> 
> I'm thinking about rehoming my girls... I have a friend who might be interested in taking them, though I would first like to offer them back to Ema (their breeder) if she would like me to return them. If anyone in my area is interested, please let me know. *These sisters are incredibly well bonded and I would really not like to let them go individually.* Pairs would be fine with me. I can't travel very far (POSSIBLY to the Okanagan or east Kootenays) so I would prefer local pickup but I'll do what I can to get them to the right home.





ema-leigh said:


> My home is open for all of your rats, if needed ...whether that be permanently, or a long term foster. If your friend that wants to take them, can provide them with a good home and is willing to keep me updated, I could switch the adoption papers to her name.* If they did come to me, I can keep you updated, and they would not be split up.*


Nice to know you don't respect Jaguars wishes or even keep your own word. You gave Ona to Silver Birch rattery and now you are re-homing the remaining three on classifieds. 


> These three girls are sisters and were born Feb 26th 2010 so they are just 10 months old. Preference given to whom ever can take all three, but I will consider adopting two as a pair.


http://classifieds.castanet.net/showproduct.php/product/859496/cat/942


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i am saddened by this also  i understand it's beyond my control, since i did tell ema she could rehome them, but still... they were together from birth, and i would have loved to see them go in at least pairs. i was not even aware that ona had gone to silver birch to be bred until i stumbled upon the site myself. they're not mine anymore, but i still care, and would have liked to know where they were going so i could keep updated on how they were doing.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Jaguar said:


> i am saddened by this also  i understand it's beyond my control, since i did tell ema she could rehome them, but still... they were together from birth, and i would have loved to see them go in at least pairs. i was not even aware that ona had gone to silver birch to be bred until i stumbled upon the site myself. they're not mine anymore, but i still care, and would have liked to know where they were going so i could keep updated on how they were doing.


I'm sad for you. If I hadn't already been approved for two spayed girls from LMR then I would want to help you out with keeping them together. Since Ona is "retired" at silver birch is there no way to re-unite her with the three girls and try to find an adopter for all four?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Excuse me but again this is speculation on your half, which I'm getting fairly tired of. The four girls were here for a few months as a foster, I spoke to Rylee and we agreed it was in the girls best interests to rehome them as she didn't know if or when she could take them back. I also purchased Rylees FN off her at the time, which after a QT all my girls were housed in together. Ona was adopted out with another girl she had been housed with and they were well bonded (TR Rayne), I made my own assessments at the time and Ona is doing great. The remaining three girls are available for adoption yes, they will either go together or in a pair and the remaining girl will stay here and be adopted out at a later date with a rat she is bonded with. Unfortunately not everyone wants four rats, but the girls are being kept with rats they know to make the transition easy. After the girls were housed with my other girls they seemed to develop more individual personalities. Luna and Ona both loved the younger ones and would carry them around and clean them. Cami would play and wrestle lots with Cookie and Gabby liked to hang on in the hammocks with Lucy.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I find this discussion and sitauation very upsetting as well as many other members. Please only continue to discuss the original topic at this point or we'll have to lock it.


----------

